# Kate's topless pictures



## e.bram (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone know where to view the pictures instead of stories about them? That is all i can find.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you've seen two, you've seen them all.  No need to look for Kate's photos.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 16, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> If you've seen two, you've seen them all.  No need to look for Kate's photos.



Actually with all the hub bub you would think she had pretty special ones.

It is a shame that the photog is going to have 009 (007 was busy) after him for such a silly deed.


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 16, 2012)

"If you've seen two, you've seen them all."

:rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 16, 2012)

*Google image search*

http://www.google.com/imghp?hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## Patri (Sep 16, 2012)

OK that was it? What was she doing, trying to put on her top?
What I fail to understand in all of this is, why do people sunbathe nude? Even in privacy. Go to a tanning booth if you are concerned about lines.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 16, 2012)

Patri said:


> What I fail to understand in all of this is, why do people sunbathe nude? Even in privacy. Go to a tanning booth if you are concerned about lines.



Not all that much to see, was there?

My Take:
Topless ladies sunning on a public beach are fair game for a photo.
Folks doing whatever on a private patio are entitled to their privacy.
... _unless it's a satellite photos on Google Earth._


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 16, 2012)

In Europe, and with European people, there is a much more relaxed attitude about bodies. Most beaches don't have changing rooms, so one simply strips and changes as necessary. It's just us Americans that seem to get titillated over something that was likely one of the first and most important parts of our mom we ever saw.

In short, who cares? As long as she has the usual number and in the correct configuration, it's her business.

Jim


----------



## wackymother (Sep 16, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> As long as she has the usual number and in the correct configuration, it's her business.
> 
> Jim



Even if she DOESN'T have the usual number and in the correct configuration, it's still her business.


----------



## jme (Sep 16, 2012)

Funny, looking thru a pair of binoculars at a pair of breasts....what a wasted afternoon. 

Nevertheless,  that now presents a really interesting situation:  

Exactly who or what will be the true "Royal Couple"?


----------



## pjrose (Sep 16, 2012)

Google images Kate topless..a lot of the pics are censored now, with strategically placed  visual bleeps.


----------



## Phydeaux (Sep 16, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> In Europe, and with European people, there is a much more relaxed attitude about bodies. Most beaches don't have changing rooms, so one simply strips and changes as necessary. It's just us Americans that seem to get titillated over something that was likely one of the first and most important parts of our mom we ever saw.
> 
> In short, who cares? As long as she has the usual number and in the correct configuration, it's her business.
> 
> Jim



Agreed.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry Jim, but it's the French and the Italians who are making the big deal about this.  We poor American's are just getting the images that they published first. Seems to me they have more interest than we supposedly prude American's do.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 16, 2012)

wackymother said:


> Even if she DOESN'T have the usual number and in the correct configuration, it's still her business.



lol..:hysterical: 

[Link deleted - DeniseM Moderator]

She should have known better, imo.

Bill


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 16, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> If you've seen two, you've seen them all.  No need to look for Kate's photos.



I've got to disagree on this one.  There's a big difference between pre-baby and post-baby breasts.  Some day Kate may be glad she has a photo of "the good old days" to look back on.     :ignore:     LOL


----------



## mav (Sep 17, 2012)

William and Kate are probably more upset about the ones of Kate bending over while William rubbed suntan oil on her backside then the topless ones.    Personally I think the press went WAAAY too far with this one!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 17, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> I've got to disagree on this one.  There's a big difference between pre-baby and post-baby breasts.  Some day Kate may be glad she has a photo of "the good old days" to look back on.     :ignore:     LOL


And I've got to disagree with this as a blanket statement.  Had our 38th this summer, and oldest kid is now 29.  Still every bit as fine and "perky" as the day we married.


----------



## jont (Sep 17, 2012)

Shouldn't this have posted in the "Sightings" forum?


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't believe there is a link to these topless photos on this forum.  I thought for sure this would be locked and deleted.  What's this world coming to?? :ignore:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 17, 2012)

jont said:


> Shouldn't this have posted in the "Sightings" forum?



Perhaps someone is going to add it to their exchange wish list. :ignore:


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> I can't believe there is a link to these topless photos on this forum.  I thought for sure this would be locked and deleted.  What's this world coming to?? :ignore:



It's a link, and to some very tame photos, the subject of which is already known to you if you're reading the thread.  Nobody forces you to click on it.

Yeah, I'd have preferred it had not been posted in the first place, but it didn't seem worth making a big deal over.


----------

